# Living with a ragdoll



## 3ofus416 (May 24, 2005)

Does anyone here have a ragdoll? For the past year and a half I've looked into this breed of cat and it sounds beautiful in temperment and it looks gorgeous. I would be looking at getting a male ragdoll. 

From what I've read, they are quite loyal cats and they love their owners. I have a 4 1/2 year old neutered male cat already and he needs a companion for when we're out in the daytime. Are they good with other cats? Are they really as lovable as they're said to be? Are they affectionate? Do they like to cuddle? I know that cat personalities vary from cat to cat but I'm just asking about what your experiences are with the breed. 

I'd love to hear from someone who has a ragdoll (or several!) about what they're like. Any insight into their personalities and how they are as pets would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello  

I have a ragdoll and he is a male. He has been a right nightmare ever since we got him, he wasn't what we imagened and there are hardly any ragdoll charistics in him. Its like he is a completely different cat.

I think a lot depends on what breeder you go with, go with the wrong one and you could just end up with lots of problems.

Ours has been a nightmare, its been such a struggle and really heart breaking. Its torn us apart and is still a battle. We've had him for about 2 months now and things are very slowly improving but he is still a nightmare. We don't wanna give up on him but we will if things don;t improve.

I would really hate you to go through what we have because its really destroying. So the best advice I can give to you is becareful what breeder you go for. Make sure you throughly check them out and if theres anything that makes you feel un comfortable or un happy leave it and walk away. There are others out there...and sometimes you just have to give it time. Its better to wait and find the right person than to not want to wait and end up going with the wrong one.

I think ragdolls can be lovely, it just depends on how they were brought up and the breeders.

My friends ragdoll is lovely and everything you'd wish for her to be. So there is hope, just be careful.

I really hope with all my heart that you find a great breeder and therefor find a lovely kitten and have no problems.

If you need to know anymore then feel free to contact me anytime.

Take care and lots of luck to you

Eva


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

My mother had two ragdolls when I was growing up. She got them from a friend whose daughter was developing severe allergies. I can definitely attest to those cats being loyal - one of them, Jenny, chose me as her friend and followed me _everywhere_. She learned how to climb the ladder to my loft bed so she could sleep with me. Poor Jenny. I was ten or so, and I kept tossing her out because she kept having hairballs in my bed, but she kept coming back and coming back and eventually I accepted the fact that I had no choice, Jenny was my cat. Everytime I sat down, she was in my lap like lightning. They were both very affectionate... a little skittish with strangers, but that's probably a good thing because my mother and I could do anything with those cats... I think I put doll clothes on Jenny once and she didn't say a word.

She could also be a feisty little thing too... I remember we had a herd of strays that lived in the lane behind our home, and we used to put food out for them. One day, the matriarch of the herd slipped into our house and Jenny, who was pushing 12 at that time, pitched a fit. They chased each other all over the house, rolling down the stairs, until crazy old Jenny finally chased the stray out the door. 

I miss that cat. I always adopt from the shelters, but if I were to buy a purebred, my first choice would be a ragdoll.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Eva, Is your Ragdoll a cat or kitten? Perhaps he still has some maturing to do. Silly question, maybe, but has he been neutered? I certainly hope time will help your situation.


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

I have 2 Ragdolls & 2 RagaMuffins, which basicly have the same temperment as the Ragdoll.

Both breeds in general are loyal, easy going, laid-back, friendly, people cats. Cats are individuals though... they are not all lap cats.... in fact, none of mine are lap cats. They all love attention, follow me around the house, sleep with me, but they don't like to be held.

There are a lot of myths out there about Ragdolls.... they DO feel pain, not all of them go limp when held & they DO shed. Just be aware that not all Ragdolls follow the "Ragdoll" rules... that way you won't be disappointed if you get a Ragdoll that is not a lap cat.

I believed that the were very low shedding cats. I found out that isn't true, they shed just like any other cat. Also, there are many moggies that are more lap-cat than my Ragdolls. I sure do LOVE them though... I wouldn't give them up for anything! :wink:


----------



## 3ofus416 (May 24, 2005)

Hi Cagnes, 

I definitely see your point about ragdolls and moggies. The thing with moggies is that it is a gamble. Of course you might end up with a brilliant, loving cat but you could equally end up with one who doesn't get on well in your household. I just think ragdolls with be more suited to our lifestyle. 

Truthfully, I love all cats but given the situation I need to look for certain things in a cat right now. 

Thanks for your opinions. Keep them coming


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You just have to make sure you find a good breeder. There is a sticky in the breeding forum telling you what to look for. 

A breed alone cannot guarantee personality. But if you tell your breeder exactly what you are looking for, and aren't as particular about looks, they are more likely to be able to fit you to just the right cat. Good luck!


----------

